# Wade is waiting for his surgery



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they get the money they need soon to help him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wade, I'll donate again soon I promise. You're my monthly donation til you get it done !!!! Anyone want to join me?????


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Anyone want to join me?????


I'm going to join you, but have to wait until 2009 for tax deductibility reasons. It's only 2 months away. I promise to make my donation on January 2!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm going to join you, but have to wait until 2009 for tax deductibility reasons. It's only 2 months away. I promise to make my donation on January 2!


Mine isn't enough to make a dent in deductions, but it will be monthly !!! Come on guys... Wade is worth a couple trips to Starbucks !!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping for Wade*

Bumping for Wade!!

How much has been donated for Wade and how much more does Wade need!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Bumping for Wade!!
> 
> How much has been donated for Wade and how much more does Wade need!


I don't have any figures unfortunately, but I know the rescue still needs funds for his surgery.

On a wonderful note, Wade was adopted over the weekend to a fantastic couple who will foster him through his first surgery, and then if he needs the second hip done they will take care of it themselves. It's a beautiful thing!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What wonderful news. Can we still donate as usual, earmarking it for him????


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is wonderful that Wade found his furever home.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Good luck big fella you were blast to meet. And I hope his FHO is just a splendid as Scarlett's turned out for him and his new family. On a side note I hope their furniture is large inscale ehehheheh!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> What wonderful news. Can we still donate as usual, earmarking it for him????


Yes you can definitely still donate for Wade, the rescue is still collecting the funds for the surgery.


----------

